# Angelwax H2GO Rain Repellent - Mini Review



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Have just bought some H2GO - Rain Repellent | Angelwax and applied it to the MINI's windscreen, rear window and panny roof.

Very pleased so far with this product, but its only been on the car a few days so I thought I would do another test.

This time on the outside glass garden table which will be left out over the winter.



First off, a good clean with Eraser: Intensive Polish & Oil Remover (500ml) - CarPro UK



Then a coat of Angelwax H2GO on the left side of the table as you look at the pic. (Right side left clean) Allowed to cure for 10mins then buffed off with a clean MF



Thought I would give the table a bit of lean, so placed some wooden blocks to let the water run off



Quick water test, which was showing that the side coated with the Angelwax was sheeting great already (sorry picture doesn't show this up to well)



Interested to see what the durability is like on the Angelwax, so will report back ! a month or so


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

This thread died a painful death


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Get yourself some Patio Magic for those flags!:thumb:


----------



## bernimac (Jul 30, 2014)

Aww disappointed I want get some of this


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I got some at the weekend. Along with vision glass cleaner, will try and get a review up when its dry enough to apply.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone know how often this product needs to be re-applied please


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Anyone know how often this product needs to be re-applied please


I'd guess a couple of months? I did two coats on mine and is still working as if I applied it yesterday and it must of been three to four weeks since application.


----------

